# refrigerator



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Take it apart, replace it.
If your question is serious, it might help to provide a model number and what the ribbon cable connects to in the frig. I think Frigidaire has made more than one model in their long history.


----------



## tjbama (May 25, 2011)

*Fridgidaire refrig.*

My water dispenser on my frigidaire PLHS269ZDB9 side by side refrigerator was leaking behind the dispenser paddle. I removed the front panel and pushed the water tube back down into the dispenser hole. My daughter was holding the front panel and the ribbon cable to the front control panel came unattached. When I reattached it, the ice maker auger started dispensing ice and will not stop as long as the ribbon cable is plugged into the front panel. I am not sure how to reattach the ribbon cable. Could you please help.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I googled your model number and saw this diagram:
http://www.partselect.com/ModelFram...BJQ9D4&Position=4&mfg=Frigidaire&Type=&Mark=5
In panel 5 there are two "cables" shown. If you are replugging them in, make sure that the end is inserted correctly; usually the plug will have a slot or a ridge to guide correct orientation into the socket.
I assume you are plugging this cable in with the refrig unplugged? You may not have the ice dispenser paddle attached correctly and it may be sending a "dispense ice" signal to the system; check to see if it is correctly installed.
Is this the cable:
http://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Wire/1196633?modelNumber=PLHS269ZDB9
Beyond that, I suggest trying:
http://appliantology.org/
if you don't get an answer here.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

my best suggestion would be to take it apart again locate both of the leads off of each paddle and make sure you have them in the correct place. I know it is very hard because of the small area you have to work in, but I would bet you have something crossed.


----------



## tjbama (May 25, 2011)

*Refrig.*

Ok, Now I got the ribbon cable plug in, lol Now the ice dispenser keep running. What can I do. Frigidaire Refreg. PLHS269ZB


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

You may not have the ice dispenser paddle attached correctly and it may be sending a "dispense ice" signal to the system; check to see if it is correctly installed.


----------

